

Ask YC: Did you wait until the last day too? - waleedka

I just submitted my application to YC today. Just wondering, how many others waited until the last minute!
======
ardit33
Haha, no offense, but you guys sound like high school teenagers that just got
done with their big exam, and the application for entrance for college.

If you don't get accepeted, move on and finish your idea yourself. If it is
good, and the execution is good, it shouldn't matter if you get accepted at yc
or not.

So, no matter what happens, don't get discouraged, but keep going.

------
dfranke
I submitted weeks ago, but I was up most of last night finishing getting our
demo ready.

~~~
vegashacker
Did you worry about them looking at your demo before it was ready? We were
pretty much done with the written app awhile ago, but worked until the end on
the demo.

~~~
pg
We certainly haven't looked at any demos yet. We occasionally skim
applications early to take the pulse of this cycle's applicant pool. But
basically, seriously evaluating applications is a huge amount of work that we
tend to put off till it's unavoidable. Which is why I'm writing such long
comments today...

------
pg
Usually about a third of applications are submitted on the last day.

------
matth
I applied to YC once before. It's kind of funny, the idea I submitted this
time is something I included in the "What cool things have you built?"
question last go around. Anyone else end up doing the same?

As an aside, Media Temple is screwing us over right now. We submitted our
application last night around 9 PM EST. Around 4 AM MT took their service down
for upgrades and our site has been down since. We're freaking out and still
waiting to hear back from them.

~~~
alaskamiller
Another MT customer here, and they indeed have been screwing the pooch for the
past couple of days. SSH is constantly down, FTP is slow, and email got
knocked out for a whole day. First they say it was a service overload so they
fixed it by adding more RAM, then they say they had a DOS attack, now they say
it's just a service upgrade. All the while my website is slow and inaccessible
and I can barely get to it to fix things.

I'm jumping ship as soon as I can.

~~~
matth
It's really frustrating to have spent all this time polishing and refining our
site for the last 2 weeks nearly non-stop to have them poop out on us like
this. Literally hours after submitting our application for review, and more
than likely, seriously affecting our prospects of being accepted.

If I were a more religious man, I might think it to be divine.

------
zain
I submitted my app today too. I had my idea two days ago.

------
nextmoveone
I waited until the last day to finish it and resubmit a final version.

I submitted my rough draft early because I did not want my idea to be
overlooked or not given a fair chance.

~~~
waleedka
I wounder how they handle the resubmissions! If you resubmit, do they do a
'compare' with the older version to see what's new, or do they not start
reviewing until the deadline passes.

~~~
nextmoveone
my guess is an over write.

~~~
waleedka
I meant that, if you submitted your application two weeks ago, and they had
already reviewed it (and probably made a decision about it); and then you
resubmit today. How would the re-review happen? Do they compare with your old
application to see if you changed something important, or do they review it
again as if it was submitted for the first time? Not that it's important; but
just wondering.

------
wmeredith
I submitted last night, but I just heard about Y-Comb two weeks ago. My
founders and I have been working on our project for a few months already.

------
rkabir
Our initial idea launched (by someone else) this past weekend. Luckily it
forced us to come up with something a lot better by the deadline.

------
xzibitendo11
I was hoping to get a cofounder's commitment by today, but I submitted it
anyway last minute.

------
buss
We submitted our final version late last night.

